# Long Island apprentice/helper



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome IMF!

If you want to get into electrical work take any job you can get and see if they treat you well, if not move on to another place and the whole time keep an open eye for when the local union hall is taking applications.

In NY in general the best way to go is Union, you will be happy when retiring rolls around trust me on that fact.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## IMF (Mar 20, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome IMF!
> 
> If you want to get into electrical work take any job you can get and see if they treat you well, if not move on to another place and the whole time keep an open eye for when the local union hall is taking applications.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will do. 

It's hard to find entry level jobs around here. I'm mostly looking on craigslist and indeed. Most are asking for prior experience.

I'm about to go old school and just go into some businesses and try to apply in person.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

IMF said:


> Thanks, will do.
> 
> It's hard to find entry level jobs around here. I'm mostly looking on craigslist and indeed. Most are asking for prior experience.
> 
> I'm about to go old school and just go into some businesses and try to apply in person.


You're welcome!

There is a reason 'old school' is still around....it works!


----------



## IMF (Mar 20, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> There is a reason 'old school' is still around....it works!


I sure hope so MechanicalDVR. Now I just have to find some decent companies to go after...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

IMF said:


> I sure hope so MechanicalDVR. Now I just have to find some decent companies to go after...


Look for some old school companies that have been around a while.


----------



## IMF (Mar 20, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Look for some old school companies that have been around a while.


Good idea, I'll make sure they've been around for some time.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a friend used to wrk in ibew 25 Long Island I know they don’t have a lot of wrk . 

Start in non union and try and see if you can get in next year .

If you move closer to nj I know a lot of shops hiring in nj I could help you with


----------



## IMF (Mar 20, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> I have a friend used to wrk in ibew 25 Long Island I know they don’t have a lot of wrk .
> 
> Start in non union and try and see if you can get in next year .
> 
> If you move closer to nj I know a lot of shops hiring in nj I could help you with


Thanks man I appreciate that but I can't move at this time. 

I think it would be hard getting into ibew 25 anway without knowing someone and with no experience as a helper, so I think my best bet is like you guys say - get into anything I can non union.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Is local 25 hard to get into


----------



## IMF (Mar 20, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> Is local 25 hard to get into


I was under the impression every union is hard to get into without knowing someone, having some experience, or a sponsor. I'm not sure about IBEW 25, but as of right now it's impossible. 

NYC unions like local 1, ironworkers, and maybe 638... people have to camp out on the street for 3 days to get applications, ibew 25 isn't like that at least.


----------

